# Thor VS Green Lantern... who will win?



## MA-Caver (Aug 11, 2010)

Next summer these two iconic superheroes will have their own movies... who will win at the box office we wonder? 
http://www.ugo.com/movies/chris-hemsworth-vs-ryan-reynolds?cmpid=le_mgid_ugo


----------



## Omar B (Aug 11, 2010)

I have to go with GL because I'm a DC fan.  Besides, as far as favorite heroes go, GL (Hal) is number 4 on my list, whereas Thor isn't really even a blip.  I have never bought a Thor book, if he's in Avengers or showing up in some other book I read then cool.


----------



## hzulkar (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm a Marvel zombie, so you can guess which movie I'll pick. In fact a Marvel Zombies movie could be interesting. Probably gonna just rent GL. Also, they should've let Hal stay dead. Kyle is a better GL, IMO.


----------



## dancingalone (Aug 12, 2010)

Should be Green Lantern easily.  I just think more people can identify with him, rather than the God of Thunder.


----------



## dancingalone (Aug 12, 2010)

hzulkar said:


> I'm a Marvel zombie, so you can guess which movie I'll pick. In fact a Marvel Zombies movie could be interesting. Probably gonna just rent GL. Also, they should've let Hal stay dead. Kyle is a better GL, IMO.




There's a reason why they brought Hal Jordan back.  Kyle Raynor really never filled his place in the fans' hearts.


----------



## Omar B (Aug 12, 2010)

Actually, I was a Kyle Raynor fan first.  Aroudn '94 when he was introduced I was just a Batman, Superman, Flash, JL, Avengers fan.  It was the draw of a new GL that got me into the book and his second mini series "Hero's Quest" that got me hooked.  It was then that I realized how awesome GL was and went back to the graphic novels.


----------



## Steve (Aug 12, 2010)

I hope they both do well.  I love the super hero movies.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 12, 2010)

hzulkar said:


> I'm a Marvel zombie, so you can guess which movie I'll pick. In fact a Marvel Zombies movie could be interesting. Probably gonna just rent GL. Also, they should've let Hal stay dead. Kyle is a better GL, IMO.


There WAS (or is he still around) a Marvel character that WAS a Zombie. Can't quite remember specific details... Morbus or something like that. T'was pretty creepy. 
But he wasn't a Romero type ... more like a night-stalker Kolchak that had a slight awareness of himself and his surroundings.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 12, 2010)

With Ryan Reynolds as the lead in Green Lantern it is already a done deal!


----------



## punisher73 (Aug 13, 2010)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> With Ryan Reynolds as the lead in Green Lantern it is already a done deal!


 
Beat me to it.  Reynolds has a wider fan base as an actor.  I think more people will see the movie because he is in it.


----------



## Omar B (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Aug 13, 2010)

Actually, things which come across well in comics often look cheesy onscreen. I mean, will they have Hal making big green boxing gloves and fans, like in the comics? Will Thor hang there in the air until his hammer returns to him? Will he speak as though quoting the King James Bible?
Yea and verily, methinks that the film which maketh the most lucre shall be that which receiveth the least bad buzz from the hoary hordes of fans who attendeth the first weekend's showing.
Excelsior!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 13, 2010)

Thor VS Green Lantern... who will win? 









Sorry, could not stop myself any longer....I'll go now


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 13, 2010)

Thor, hands down. Who do you think is going to draw in the female non-comic-reading audience? The friggin' viking, that's who.  A viking with a cape, no less.  It's like somebody scanned my wife's brain.


----------



## dancingalone (Aug 13, 2010)

Omar B said:


>



Man, I hate that cover.  Looks like we have Ben Stiller playing Green Lantern.


----------



## clfsean (Aug 13, 2010)

There's an Asian looking guy in the hall in Asgard.

An Asian... in Asgard... 

C'mon... 

CHUCK FOR THE WIN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 13, 2010)

clfsean said:


> CHUCK FOR THE WIN!!!!!!!!!!


 
THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!!!!!


----------



## Omar B (Aug 13, 2010)

clfsean said:


> There's an Asian looking guy in the hall in Asgard.
> An Asian... in Asgard...
> C'mon...
> CHUCK FOR THE WIN!!!!!!!!!!



Yeah, I think he's one of the Warriors 3 who did have an Asian in the group.  Don't confuse Norse mythology with Marvel.  Marvel just used Norse myth as a jumping off point and much of what is presented is way different.  That's why it's fiction, Marvel can write and put in whoever they want.  Heck, even Hulk was in Asgard for a while.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Aug 21, 2010)

Omar B said:


> Yeah, I think he's one of the Warriors 3 who did have an Asian in the group.


Yeah, I always thought Hogun the Grim (name aside) looked kind of Asian, maybe Mongolian. Or at least "comic book Mongolian".
He was the guy with the mace, BTW.


----------



## Omar B (Aug 21, 2010)

Their names are fandral, Hogun and Volstagg.  I don't know about you, but Hogun sounds Asian to me ... plus just look at the guy!


----------



## Fiendlover (Aug 22, 2010)

I love them both but I'm going to have to go with Thor on this one.  Maybe it has to do with my undying love for Norse and Viking mythology, but it's Thor.  I mean it is THOR.  Just saying. :ultracool


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Sep 2, 2010)

Omar B said:


> Hogun sounds Asian to me ...


Kind of reminds you of Hogan, the Okinawan dialect.


----------

